# My 125g Malawi Hap and Peacock Tank



## Kstar (Jan 3, 2012)

Let me know what you think.






Thanks


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I like the haps you have in there. 

Do you have a list of what you're stocking in that tank to share with us?


----------



## Kstar (Jan 3, 2012)

*Partial List*

Right now there are about 30 individuals in there. There are 3 rostratus, 2 maylandi sulphur heads, venustus, lithobates, compreciceps, milomo, black bars, lwanda, German red, frontosa, dragon blood, mixed peacocks, red empress, copadichromis chrysonatus, and a group of yellow labs. To name a few.

Had to do a lot of rehoming of various aggressive individuals, but it's quite peaceful now.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

That Venustus is gorgeous. Nice setup


----------



## Kstar (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks MDR! The Venustus is one of the largest, but he allows smaller guys to push him around.


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Great looking tank! The Venustus is spectacular. My male is just starting to go blue in the lips...can't wait till he looks like yours!


----------

